# pellet stove



## kawataxi

hi everybodie, what is the translation for "pellet stove"??
the link of wikipedia is:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wood_pellets


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi,

"piec/kocioł na pelety/pellety" is probably what you're looking for.


----------



## kawataxi

wielkie dzięki dla pomoce


----------



## majlo

I think it would have been easier to just click the "Polish" link in the wiki.


----------



## kawataxi

majlo said:


> I think it would have been easier to just click the "Polish" link in the wiki.



ops, now i know the meaning in polish language... before what i try to find?!?!??! have a nice day


----------



## BezierCurve

> I think it would have been easier to just click the "Polish" link in the wiki.


Is there one?


----------



## majlo

BezierCurve said:


> Is there one?



Sure: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pellety

As far as I know, Polish wiki has second largest database.


----------



## BezierCurve

I see. I thought you meant that (no Polish version yet).


----------

